# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Candied Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookies

## nell67

I gotta try these out!






http://quick-dish.tablespoon.com/201...=2011_09_02_FB

----------


## Rick

I just threw up a little. I want to try 'em too but I still threw up a little.

----------


## nell67

> I just threw up a little. I want to try 'em too but I still threw up a little.


Just for that,I will not share with you,nah nah nah.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't forget samples for QC!!!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I said I wanted to try them. (sniff).

----------


## beetlejuicex3

I like how it starts out "Bacon! It's not just for breakfast anymore!"  

Like we didn't know... sheesh.

----------

